# Any left handed bow hunters



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Just checking to see how many are here.....
JQ...


----------



## davembehr (Aug 10, 2012)

Here!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## POCviking (Apr 17, 2008)

Me!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow. That's 2. I'm a lefty... Do you guys shoot a left handed bow. Or do you just fake it with a righty


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Dirty-D (Oct 9, 2012)

*Lefty*

I'm a lefty. I shoot a l.h. Omen pro


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Yea I have a Mathews SQ2 I'm fixin ta list in the classifieds. Left handed. I can't pull it back anymore...


----------



## ProppedRite (May 3, 2010)

Left handed also. Shooting a Bowtech Insanity.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I like shooting my Jerry hill wildcat deluxe long bow now. Left handed...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Lefty shooter here!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Here! mathews DXT and martin Mamba Recurve for hunting and an old Fiberglass Longbow for play.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> Here! mathews DXT and martin Mamba Recurve for hunting and an old Fiberglass Longbow for play.


Lol you avatar shows a righty....
This should be yours...


----------



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

Lefty here. Lookin for a good left handed bow though. Been using a crossbow for hunting. And I have a designated AMS bow for bow fishing


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My mullet ain't that nice.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I am left handed and shoot a righty instinctive off the point and either of 2 sight pins 

7 deer and whatever piggies haven't cared a bit


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Southpaw here as well! Bowtech Assassin


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Another lefty here. Many years ago a friend had a right handed bow and every time I shot it the string would slap my arm. I gave it up, because I thought that sucked. 

One day I had an epiphany when I saw someone shooting a bow left handed. I never knew there were left handed bows. I wandered why TF did I not think of this sooner. 

Been happily shooting my Bowtech Guardian ever since.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> My mullet ain't that nice.


Lol. I thought you would like that. He he....:rotfl:


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Left handed. Fred Bear is my choice


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Lefty*

I'm a lefty also . Bowtech insanity .


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Present, Left Handed Z7 Magnum for me.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Southpaw here.


----------



## Big Boggy Wader (Sep 13, 2005)

I am right handed but left eyed. I shoot a lefty bow, gun and pool stick.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Big Boggy Wader said:


> I am right handed but left eyed. I shoot a lefty bow, gun and pool stick.


That's me... Right handed but left eyed. Shoot guns and bows lefty... Can't play pool tho...


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> That's me... Right handed but left eyed. Shoot guns and bows lefty... Can't play pool tho...


Same here. Shoot a Bowtech Insanity with 80lb limbs.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Lefty here.


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Lefty, right eyed, but so lefty I'm right crippled.


----------



## CWBrown (Jun 26, 2012)

lefty here and shoot a left handed mathews ZXT


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Another south paw. I shoot a Bowtech Tribute, Bowtech Assassin and Bowtech Invasion.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm a lefty! PSE Bowmadness 3G for hunting and PSE Moneymaker X Hybrid for targets.....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to 2cool! Let me guess, long time lurker? Finally decided to join.


----------



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)

lefty over here!!!


----------

